# T5ho bulb on a t5no fixture?



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I got a Coralife fixture that has the 2 14 watt bulbs and I have a few t5ho 24watt bulbs laying around. Can I use those t5ho bulbs on the Coralife t5no fixture? 
I put the bulb in to see if it even works and it does but wasn't sure if it was safe lol. Any input helps guys


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

From what I understand, T5HO bulbs on an T5NO fitting, will work. They'd give the output of T5NO, so no added advantage. Going the other way (T5NO bulbs on a T5HO ballast/fitting) will burn the bulb faster. I think it also depends on the capabilities of the electronic ballasts. To what degree does the ballast "recognize" the bulb, and the manner in which it drives/overdrives it.

I have no experience with T5's, so this is only hearsay that I came across during my research on lighting by asking people questions. I dunno if this helps any..but its a start 


Al.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh really, I am on the same boat as Jaysan. It's hard to get T5no in the 65K spectrum. And there are so many varieties of lenght 2' on ebay that it's hard to get the right kind of bulb.
Does anyone else have experience on using a T5ho in a T5no? My only concern is that the T5ho might draw too much power from the ballast that it might overheat.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

So for anyone wondering, I have been running a t5ho bulb on a t5no fixture for about 1 month now with no issues


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

It just won't burn with the same intensity IIRC. The life of the bulb might also be reduced.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a guy at my good lfs told me that you can use t5ho in t5no and it works like t5no. So with a few sources now, that seems to be the correct answer.


----------

